# Show Me Your Perfect Breakfast Egg



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 18, 2021)

I made tis egg dish for breakfast this morning.  They are called basted eggs, which seams a misnomer to me, as they are gently fried, then steamed.  My Stepfather basted his eggs in the bacon greased, splashing the hot grease over top until the membrane turned pink on top of the yolk.  For these eggs, I melted a pat of butter in a non-stick skillet over medium heat.  Just when the butter started to bubble. I sprinkled salt and pepper onto the pan where the eggs would be placed.  I then broke the eggs onto the pan and cooked just until most of the egg white set.  I then place about two tbs. of water into the pan and put on the pan lid.  The scant amount of water quickly turned to steam and finished cooking the egg, no runny whites, and a perfectly runny egg yolk.  I plated the egg, and grilled a piece of bread in the same pan.

These eggs come out as delicate as a perfectly poached egg, but are so easy to make.  The seasoning on the bottom of the egg  enhances the presentation, IMHO.  If you haven't tried this method, and like what we called dunkin' eggs, as a child, or dippy eggs, give this a try.  i believe you will enjoy the results.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 18, 2021)

Those are lovely, Chief. One of my favorite methods also.  

Ross


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Dec 18, 2021)

I keep it simple.  Fried in bacon grease, or butter if grease isn't available, on medium-low.  Salt and pepper (maybe a little paprika).  When whites are done, flip to sear the top a little, then onto the plate and into my belly.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 18, 2021)

We love basted eggs!  I also like using a Froach Pod to make eggs.  I just like that it keeps them round, for sandwiches and the like.  https://www.worldmarket.com/product/joseph+joseph+froach+pods+silicone+egg+rings+2+pack.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search

Although, lately, if I want to make a batch of egg sandwiches for quick breakfasts from the freezer, I'll use a bun size muffin pan.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 18, 2021)

I've made steamed eggs since I was in my teens. My great aunt lived with us; before she was widowed, she and her husband owned a "lunch counter" restaurant. She made steamed eggs on the flat top then. Showed me how to do them in a pan. 

When Himself and I got married, he told me how his Mom would baste eggs with bacon grease, something we didn't do. I switched him over to steamed pretty quick!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 18, 2021)

Eggs and I are not the best of friends, sometimes we just don't get along.
But when I do eat Eggs I prefer the "steamed" basted Egg

or
Poached for Egg Benies


*btw these eggs are not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but tasty none the less


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2021)

My idea of a perfect breakfast egg..  is poached on leftover (usually) or fresh ingredients.  Usually starts with a piece of toast or English Muffin under.  Vegies vary from spinach to asparagus, mushrooms, onion, zucchini. Shrimp, bacon, ham. Then finally topped with the poached egg. (stock pictures)


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 19, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> **btw these eggs are not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but tasty none the less*
> 
> They look pretty darn perfect to me!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> > **btw these eggs are not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but tasty none the less*
> ...


----------



## Silversage (Dec 20, 2021)

My perfect egg - perfectly poached, on a bed of sauteed spinach & mushrooms, atop a toasted English muffin, and finished off with grated Parmesan Reggiano.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2021)

How strange, *Silversage*, as similar as your beautiful egg is to mine, I never thought of grating on some Parm!  Often some cheddar under but never Parm above! LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2021)

For me it's all about the yolk. A perfectly cooked runny yolk is one of the most captivating flavors ever. When frying eggs, I usually trim off much of the egg white and just focus on the yolk.

I'll try to remember to take a pic the next time I do eggs.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 20, 2021)

Andy, here's my yolk.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Andy, here's my yolk.



My mouth is watering!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2021)

DH made me breakfast yesterday. Anytime he makes eggs for me, they're my favorite  I'm a big fan of runny yolks, too


----------



## msmofet (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## kb0000 (Dec 27, 2021)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The same process, using  a lot less water,  maximizes the flavor and crispness of a grilled cheese sandwich.[/FONT]


----------



## Janet H (Dec 29, 2021)

Omelet and hashbrowns anytime of the day is my favorite meal. This one has hollandaise for a little extra fun!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 29, 2021)

My only request when it comes to eggs is that the whites are completely cooked.  I like the yolk to be slightly thickened when I want to dip toast into it.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 29, 2021)

I didn't take a picture, gosh darn it!  I've been experimenting with the new e-griddle.  I think the perfect Froached egg for us is 300 degrees for 3 minutes, remove the mold and watch for the white to turn solid.  They were perfect with French toast this last weekend.  With the large cooking space, I could easily make enough for a crowd.


----------



## stylentaste (Feb 9, 2022)

*Easy quick tasty Tortilla Egg Breakfast*

Hi I make it under 10 minutes using eggs tortilla and some amazing ingredients here in this video: https://youtu.be/IF3VZoVdu98


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 9, 2022)

stylentaste said:


> Hi I make it under 10 minutes using eggs tortilla and some amazing ingredients here in this video: https://youtu.be/IF3VZoVdu98



I watched the video.  That looks both clever, and tansy.  Thanks for sharing.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2022)

Just curious, stylentaste, are you Brazilian, or speak Portugese?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 9, 2022)

Welcome to DC, *stylentaste*!  Thanks for sharing your video.  I may have to give that a try!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 10, 2022)

and Ditto *Ginny*,  Welcome to DC *stylentaste*!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2022)

Silversage said:


> Andy, here's my yolk.



Egg bleed! Yum, that looks fantastic. So does everyone's egg pics.

I was raised eating eggs several times a week. It was one of mother's favorite foods. She even used to blend a raw egg into chocolate milk on really cold winter mornings, calling it a Norwegian egg nog. Although I've never met another Norskie that had this, so it may have just been my mom's thing. At least I always had a shiny coat of fur.

Eggs even saved my mother's life. She cotracted Covid last summer, and got very sick, and the docs didn't think she'd make it. After my father's passing a few years ago, she resigned herself to allow Covid to take her so she could be with him again. She felt so bad that she even stopped eating and drinking in order to hasten the end.

After 2 weeks of feeling terrible (and not eating), one of the nurses went by her room with a tray of eggs and bacon. It was the first thing that she was able to smell in such a long time, and being one of her favorite meals, she asked the nurse to bring her some. 
The docs and nurses were surprised, and we asked them to bring her eggs and bacon,as much as possible if that's all she would eat.

Within a few weeks after that, she fully recovered and is happily heading towards her 96th birthday this year. Still missing my dad, though.



Pan fried Spam and a double yolker, anyone?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 10, 2022)

Wow *Bucky* and thank goodness for eggs!  

Not the same thing at all, but still reminded me: Once upon a time, I had some extra egg whites after making a dish that called for yokes only.  Not willing to toss them, but I couldn't think of anything to do with them, so I cooked them and gave them to the pups.  Now Stanley is a good eater, but not a particularly Corgi-Like eater, he gobbled up the eggs and then picked up the bowl and took it to his bed and laid down next to the empty bowl.  He has never done anything like that before or since, but I made a mental note...if ever he is off his food, try egg whites before calling ER?  

(Corgis are notorious for eating EVERYTHING and eating it very quickly.)


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 11, 2022)

*Norwegian and Fluffy Eggs*

*Bucky,* good on yer Mom!  Thanks for sharing a Happy about Covid.

My bro, when late for school, used to literally suck an egg - right out of the shell.   (shudder)

Once our car broke down on our way to the cottage.  Of course, it was in the middle of no-where.  Hubby walked to the nearest town.  Boys were about 4 & 6, never complained but had had a very early breakfast and it was hours past lunch.   
Dug out some eggs from the grocery box and orange juice.  Mixed/shook/stirred really well and voila!  Fluffy Egg.  They were happy and satisfied.  (and I still shuddered - LOL)  and they often had a Fluffy Egg when rushed after that. 

So there yuh go folks - Norwegian and Fluffy Eggs!  Anyone else have a different style?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2022)

When I was a youngster my breakfast every morning was a raw egg whisked into a glass of milk with a fork. Mom added a dash of cinnamon so she could call it an egg nog. I drank it down and headed off to school. There were days when she didn't do a great job of whisking the egg. . .


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 11, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> There were days when she didn't do a great job of whisking the egg. . .



LOL ...  hence my shudders, even when I would use the blender.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2022)

When I was in high school, I often had an egg beaten with orange juice and milk. I used one of those hand crank egg beaters. It always whipped up nice and foamy, with no yucky strings of egg white. A friend of mine named it "Tarzan breakfast". I have also made it with milk powder instead of milk. It's a bit thicker that way.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> When I was a youngster my breakfast every morning was a raw egg whisked into a glass of milk with a fork. Mom added a dash of cinnamon so she could call it an egg nog. I drank it down and headed off to school. There were days when she didn't do a great job of whisking the egg. . .



LOL, I know it! Egg-snog.



taxlady said:


> When I was in high school, I often had an egg beaten with orange juice and milk. I used one of those hand crank egg beaters. It always whipped up nice and foamy, with no yucky strings of egg white. A friend of mine named it "Tarzan breakfast". I have also made it with milk powder instead of milk. It's a bit thicker that way.




Milk and OJ? Right after brushing your teeth with a mint toothpaste, maybe...


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 11, 2022)

taxlady said:


> When I was in high school, I often had an egg beaten with orange juice and milk. I used one of those hand crank egg beaters. It always whipped up nice and foamy, with no yucky strings of egg white. A friend of mine named it "Tarzan breakfast". I have also made it with milk powder instead of milk. It's a bit thicker that way.



Taxy, that's pretty much what the original Orange Julius recipe was.  A chain down here, don't know if they had them in Canada.  They still have the chain, but they no longer make it with the raw egg.  Sadly, they are not as good either.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2022)

buckytom said:


> ...
> 
> Milk and OJ? Right after brushing your teeth with a mint toothpaste, maybe...



Mix one of them with the and then mix in the other one. It doesn't curdle.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> Taxy, that's pretty much what the original Orange Julius recipe was.  A chain down here, don't know if they had them in Canada.  They still have the chain, but they no longer make it with the raw egg.  Sadly, they are not as good either.



I grew up in the San Fernando Valley, so I am familiar with them. 

Wasn't the original Orange Julius made with whole oranges? I know there was  sugar in them.

Montreal has a place called Gibeau Orange Julep. They make something similar. 

Here's a picture of the place:


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow!  *Taxy*, that looks like a totally cool place!  Looks like a car show? 

You know, I don't really remember the actual recipe?  I was young and we would go to the Santa Monica Mall and get an Orange Julius.  I doubt we paid much attention to them making it?  I probably would not have wanted it, had I known it was raw egg?  But it was good!

So, I grew up on the other side of the hill there from you.  In a town called Mar Vista.  And Venice, Santa Monica...basically the westside.  Lived there all my life until 2011 when we moved to the PNW.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 12, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> Wow!  *Taxy*, that looks like a totally cool place!  *Looks like a car show? *
> 
> You know, I don't really remember the actual recipe?  I was young and we would go to the Santa Monica Mall and get an Orange Julius.  I doubt we paid much attention to them making it?  I probably would not have wanted it, had I known it was raw egg?  But it was good!
> 
> So, I grew up on the other side of the hill there from you.  In a town called Mar Vista.  And Venice, Santa Monica...basically the westside.  Lived there all my life until 2011 when we moved to the PNW.



On the weekends, a lot of car buffs go there and show off their cars to each other. 

We used to hang out at a mall (when those were first a thing) and there wasn't really a lot to do other than window shop. But, you could sit and watch the Orange Julep machine from a bench in the mall. So, we would watch all the oranges rolling down an incline to get juiced or pulverized or whatever it was the machine did.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 12, 2022)

This talk of Orange Julius drinks brought back memories of travel up and down highway 99 in Cali. We would often stop for that drink.

Will make some for us soon.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 12, 2022)

Iconic Montreal -  here's a brief history 

Montreal's Big Orange

In the 60's (and probably even from the late 40's) a weekend meeting place for muscle cars, hot rods and antiques.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Feb 12, 2022)

taxlady said:


> On the weekends, a lot of car buffs go there and show off their cars to each other.
> 
> We used to hang out at a mall (when those were first a thing) and there wasn't really a lot to do other than window shop. But, you could sit and watch the Orange Julep machine from a bench in the mall. So, we would watch all the oranges rolling down an incline to get juiced or pulverized or whatever it was the machine did.



Dinah's Chicken had one of those machines too, I think?


----------

